# Sun Valley ID



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello to all and thank you for the great fellowship and information.  I live at high altitude where it gets COLD - just bought a Masterbuilt     30" electric.  Lots of fun so far, mostly experimenting with trout.

Cheers


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 14, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2012)

, smoke83340. Glad to have you, hope you make it home for your Queing needs and info. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a question for you first, living in "Sun Valley" , don't you have trouble with Skiers when you smoke in the Winter
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Seems a good Sammie would be very inviting to re-enegize a Skier. Just thinking...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## hotnspicy (Oct 14, 2012)

Howdy Smoke.....do drive a car with a 14 on it?  I am sure you will have lots of fun with your new rig.  I smoked fish for the first time last year.  The next time I ran the smoker with some pork I could taste fish.  Now that smoker is dedicated to fish only.  Hope you don't have the same problem as I did.


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts HoTn.  I have done some meat then fish but I'll be careful to see what the next meat is like.  there are some interesting coffee/cocoa rub recipes and I want to try that on a tri-tip.

Not sure what you mean about a car with a 14 on it... I drive a cooper

Smoke


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

I searched "fish smells" and there are several posts that indicate it is not a big problem...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2012)

Look into Todd's AMNPS , great device and would do your fish smoking very well , controlled flavor.

Also send some Q-view of your equipment and it's products.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love smoked fish... send Q-view....


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

ok ok next round I'll post some Q-shots


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

trout.JPG



__ smoke83340
__ Oct 14, 2012






my first Q-shot.  Korean chili smoked trout


----------



## roller (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## hotnspicy (Oct 14, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## sound1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome to the group. As a kid, I spent a few summers up there at "skating camp". Any extra time we had off the ice was spent on the river fishing and some folks that worked at the lodge would smoke up our catch. Great memories!!


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Sounder it is a special place!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2012)

Smoke, evening.....  The fish sure looks good.......  When it gets cold, the MES doesn't like to work.... Keep a small electric heater handy or a hair dryer to heat up the 2 probes in the back.... Trick it into thinking it is warm outside and all will be OK.....   That info will save you phone calls to Masterbuilt or posting "Why won't my MES work".... Just saying.... we have all been there....  Usually there is an EAAE or something like that error message on the display......    Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - Glad to have you here


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Dave, so far my huge financial investment in this forum has paid back handsomely.   Your information is most helpful. 

Where are the probes?  I was thinking of buying a cheap heating pad at WalMart so I could pre-heat the electrical box on top.  Will that do it?  Once the whole MES heats up generally, will it self-heat the device box?

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 15, 2012)

Question:

If I find a cool informative post or recipe, how do I mark it so I can find it again?

thanks!

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Oldschool:

Okay I looked at the AMNPS but I couldn't see how it interacts with the MES - where and how and do I have to use dust or can I use chips or chunks with it? 

thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Question:
> 
> If I find a cool informative post or recipe, how do I mark it so I can find it again?
> 
> ...


Download Evernote - it is free and you can just copy what you want into your notebook. We have it on my two PC's, both of our iPhones and my wifes tablet. One account with one password for both of us to use. It makes a great shopping list too. It has check boxes so when you are at the store looking at it you can check off what you put in the basket. 

http://evernote.com/evernote/index.php?file=Win&btn=grey


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome smoke! I love Sun Valley. I built a house up there one summer on Grey Eagle Rd. I miss fishing in the creek along Warm Springs road and in the Big Wood. Glad to have ya aboard..


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Thanks Dave, so far my huge financial investment in this forum has paid back handsomely.   Your information is most helpful.
> 
> *Where are the probes?  *I was thinking of buying a cheap heating pad at WalMart so I could pre-heat the electrical box on top.  Will that do it?  Once the whole MES heats up generally, will it self-heat the device box?
> 
> Adam


Smoke, evening..... they are on the back wall of the smoker, on the inside... One is a snapswitch for over temp shut off... and the other is a temp probe to monitor the temps....  heat them both to fool the low temp circuitry...   Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I know where to stop when I get out to Idaho to Ski:













Frostyballs cook 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 16, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 15, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Question:
> 
> If I find a cool informative post or recipe, how do I mark it so I can find it again?
> 
> ...


As Gary said, Evernote is great, I use it a lot

If you want to save a thread right here on SMF, maybe it is a long one with good pics you want to refer back to, you can subscribe to it. At the top right under the title of the thread you will see "Subscribe", just click on that and then it will ask you about "Notifications". You can choose to get emailed every time someone replies to it or to just get site notifications. You can view all your subscriptions by clicking "Subscriptions" on the top right side of the page right under the "Chat" button:













Slide1.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Scar, that is a good idea and I already have Evernote - I was wondering if there was a way to mark a post either way. I'll set up a smoke file in Evernote.

thanks!


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks!!  Great information!


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 17, 2012)

I tried the coffee-cocoa rub with some tri-tip.  awesome!!!

I am now official.  Official something.  

Here is some bona fide Q-View













P2.JPG



__ smoke83340
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks!  So far it has been purely informative and fun.

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr. Oldschool:

I am still puzzled about where the heck the AMNPS goes...

Also where is the best place to post the Q-view?  I put one up in my original thread but there may be a better place.  My first coffee-cocoa rub bark.  It was very good.

thanks,

Adam













P2.JPG



__ smoke83340
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> I tried the coffee-cocoa rub with some tri-tip.  awesome!!!
> 
> I am now official.  Official something.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it - really gives TriTip a great flavor


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

Adam, morning.....  The AMNPS should fit in the lower left of the MES 30....  The two rods to the left of the chip drawer should support it nicely....   Have you been told to pull the chip drawer out an inch or so and pull out the chip dump tube about the same or even a little more to insure adequate air flow for the AMNPS ??   The tri-tip looks delicious..     Dave


smoke83340 said:


> Mr. Oldschool:
> 
> I am still puzzled about where the heck the AMNPS goes...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

MES302.jpg



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 18, 2012






Here is a pic for you of MES 30 placement


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave I'll order an AMNPS... the tri tip was a fun project and I'm going to throw two chickens today...

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 19, 2012)

Scar:

Question:  How do the pellets combust?  It looks like they'd be too far from the MES heat element. Do I light them separately?

Thanks for the great picture!

Smoke83340/Adam


----------



## sound1 (Oct 19, 2012)

You won't regret it!!


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Oct 19, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Question:
> 
> If I find a cool informative post or recipe, how do I mark it so I can find it again?
> 
> ...


I put a folder on my desktop dedicated to threads I want to follow.  When I stumble onto a good one, I drag the address from the browser bar and drop it into the folder on the desktop.  It's rough and ready, and probably not as clean as a program to manage all that for you, but it works.  And that's my most important criteria.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

smoke83340 said:


> Scar:
> 
> Question:  How do the pellets combust?  It looks like they'd be too far from the MES heat element. Do I light them separately?
> 
> ...


Yes - you light them with a torch and let them burn for 10 min


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2012)

Torch them, let them burn 10 minutes, blow the flame out, smoke food.....   Very cool and useful device....  Dave













Getting ready 6  hour smoke PC pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 22, 2012)

COOL. I'm having a whale of a good time with this MES *and I'd probably smoke some whale if I knew where to get it. *  That coffee-cocoa-chili sugar rub is phenomenal on chicken too!

Thanks for all of your help.  I just ran into a friend who is a cabinet maker and he generates lots of hardwood scraps in cherry, hickory, etc.  Yippee!

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 22, 2012)

COOL. I'm having a whale of a good time with this MES *and I'd probably smoke some whale if I knew where to get it. *  That coffee-cocoa-chili sugar rub is phenomenal on chicken too!

Thanks for all of your help.  I just ran into a friend who is a cabinet maker and he generates lots of hardwood scraps in cherry, hickory, etc.  Yippee!

Adam


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 22, 2012)

Just be sure those scraps are free of treatments, glues stains and the like. Dont use any sawdust that comes out of a dust collector because it can contain almost anything that is in that shop. I thought I had a gold mine when I worked at a door shop. Just be careful..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF, smoke83340!

We're happy to have you with us!


~Martin


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 29, 2012)

good call.  I'm going to focus on chunks, he can custom-trim them.

Adam


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks very much!  So far I have learned a ton!!


----------



## smoke83340 (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear of Scar's passing...


----------

